# Frühlings Jam 2009 in Köln: 18.-19. April



## trialJam-Cologne (3. März 2009)

Frühlings Jam 2009

Hallo Bikefreunde


Im April findet bei uns in Köln ein *Frühlings Jam *statt. 

Zu erstmal hier ein paar Eckdaten:
*Ort:* AbenteuerHallen Kalk in Köln Kalk 
*Wann:* 18 - 19 April
*Start:* Samstag 12 uhr - ende 17 uhr Sonntag
*Tagesticket 5 *
*Für 2 Tage 10   mit Übernachtung*
*Hallen Info:* 
                 - Warmhalle ca 800m² , 
                 - BMX - Skate Park den wir ab 22Uhr benutzen können ca 1600m², 
                 - Outdoor den wir vll mitbenutzten werden 400m² 


Ein Flyer werde ich die Tage noch rein stellen und genauere Angaben.
Bei Fragen zur Veranstaltung und Anmeldung könnt ihr mich auch 
Tel. unter *02218808408* (  arbeit ) oder *01787964826* ( privat ) 
oder per Email  *zapplphil[@]yahoo.de* erreichen.

Freue mich auf euren Besuch bis dahin 
 mit besten Grüße Phil C. & Felix M.  - 

Bei Fragen einfach Fragen ;-)
_*Freedom of movement*_​
*Hier ein paar Bilder von der Halle​*



















*greets Phil*​


----------



## Dr.Hasi (3. März 2009)

oha! das hört sich ja top an! da bin ich ja wieder da und könnte durchaus vorbei schauen!!!!
denke das passt bei mir!
bis dann!
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (3. März 2009)

war das nicht im mai geplant? 
egal denke mal wir werden anwesend sein
mfg


----------



## luckygambler (3. März 2009)

geil! jahaaaaaaaa!


----------



## siede. (3. März 2009)

kurz nach meinem b-day... da bin ich warscheinlich auch da


----------



## Icke84 (3. März 2009)

mal schauen wie viel das ticket nach kpln kostet. wenns nicht zu teuer ist komm ich vielleicht auch mit rad und kamera rum.

hört sich jedenfalls gut an.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. März 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> war das nicht im mai geplant?
> egal denke mal wir werden anwesend sein
> mfg



Ja , richtig  

da wir aber im Mai noch zu viele Andere wichtige Termine haben, haben  wir überlegt es vorzulegen.

greets phil


----------



## luckygambler (3. März 2009)

je eher desto besser.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. März 2009)

zwei tage in der halle?
wie sieht der zeitplan aus??
auch ne citysession?
habt ihr neue sachen in der halle?

Gruß Max


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. März 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> zwei tage in der halle?
> wie sieht der zeitplan aus??
> auch ne citysession?
> habt ihr neue sachen in der halle?
> ...



Hey Max

*wie sieht der zeitplan aus??*  gibt keinen richtigen Festen Zeitplan einfach vorbeikommen Rad und Freundin einpacken und Chillig eine Jam mit Grillen, Pool, Musik.. feiern..
*auch ne citysession?* - da ich leider nicht da weg kann an dem Tag müsstest du die Jungs fragen ob die Lust haben?
*habt ihr neue sachen in der halle?* Ja und Nein aber wir haben die Komplette Hallen für uns sogar nach 22 Uhr den BMX - Skate Park, was ich grade noch besorgen werde sind Container,
was wir haben  2 Autos haben wir , Paletten , Module und Boxen ,Kabeltrommel u.v.m

wenn fragen offen sind dann bitte Fragen ... ;-)

Danke 
greets Phil


----------



## JP Trialer (3. März 2009)

hört sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (3. März 2009)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Hey Max
> 
> *wie sieht der zeitplan aus??*  gibt keinen richtigen Festen Zeitplan einfach vorbeikommen Rad und Freundin einpacken und Chillig eine Jam mit Grillen, Pool, Musik.. feiern..
> *auch ne citysession?* - da ich leider nicht da weg kann an dem Tag müsstest du die Jungs fragen ob die Lust haben?
> ...


und bei den 10Eur ist die übernachtung dabei?... also man könnte irgendwo auf ner matratze schlafen und am nächsten Tag gehts gleich weiter.... die anfahrt mit dem Zug dauert 2:40 Std. und das hätte keinen sinn nur für einen Tag zu bleiben.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> und bei den 10Eur ist die übernachtung dabei?... also man könnte irgendwo auf ner matratze schlafen und am nächsten Tag gehts gleich weiter.... die anfahrt mit dem Zug dauert 2:40 Std. und das hätte keinen sinn nur für einen Tag zu bleiben.





> 10Eur ist die übernachtung


 JA 
am besten iso matte und schlafsack

greets phil


----------



## trialsrider (3. März 2009)

werd auch versuchen vorbei zu kommen zumindest an einem der tage.


----------



## Goettinger (3. März 2009)

wo kann man denn da pennen? 10 euro ist ja nix...
wenn nicht penn ich wieder bei moppel


----------



## linus93 (3. März 2009)

Also penne kan man da überall es gib sogar eine dusche
mit der city sollte auch kein problehm sein ich bite mich gerne als führer an


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. März 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> ... mich gerne als führer an



Ja das hätteste wohl gerne.  
Mal sehen vlt. Bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. März 2009)

vielleicht ? wenn nicht dann gibts nen schlag vorn hals... !
@ steffen, du bist immer gern gesehen


----------



## bikersemmel (6. März 2009)

Ich werd auch auf jeden Fall dabei sein.
werd mal mein neues kleines Schwarzes (Koxx derangboy)
in mein neues großes Graues (passat kombi) packen.

Hoffe ihr erscheint auch alle zahlreich. 
Vom harten Kölner und Düsseldorfer Kern erwarte ich nichts anderes

Wer hat denn noch alles vor dort zu pennen? 
Nicht das ich nachher der einzige bin der da sein rosa Plüschzelt aufschlägt und pennt

Gerüchteweise habe ich von folgenden Programmpunkten gehört: 
- Clownvorführung für die kleinen 
- Stripperin für die Großen

Ich freu mich schon auf den Clown;-)
Gerüchte eben: wie immer ohne Gewähr.

@Phil: sag uns mal was wirklich stattfindet.

Lg Semmel


----------



## trialsrider (6. März 2009)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Ich werd auch auf jeden Fall dabei sein.
> 
> 
> Gerüchteweise habe ich von folgenden Programmpunkten gehört:
> ...



wird echt zeit das wir beiden wieder aufeinandertreffen...ich freu mich.


och ne wenn du den clown guckst guck ich auch lieber den clown...einer muss ja auf dich aufpassen... letztes mal hatte er vorher noch keine rote nase fand der semmel dann doof und hat dem clown die nase rot gehaun.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. März 2009)

hm.......gört sich gut an.
also ich wäre ja für folgenden kleinen Plan:

Samstag: anreise, trialen bis der arzt kommt, dann grillen chillen duschen müffeln bierchen zischen, usw.
sonntag erst bisii frühstückstrial in der halle danach in der stadt.-.....na.....wie siehts aus??

Gruß Max


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2009)

Wird schon alles passen.

Und Martin, Du weiÃt was Du bis dahin zu tun hast


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> hm.......gört sich gut an.
> also ich wäre ja für folgenden kleinen Plan:
> 
> Samstag: anreise, trialen bis der arzt kommt, dann grillen chillen duschen müffeln bierchen zischen, usw.
> ...



wir kommen vorraussichtlich schon freitag nacht (23uhr oder so) an. Also ich wäre für ne kleine sause am freitag 

wir werden wohl auch in der halle pennen. Also können wir ja freitag da noch entspannt nen bierchen nehmen und ne runde fahren. 

Phil ich ruf dich die tage mal an wenn ich die bestätigung von den mitreisenden hab. 

Basti bist du auch da? Wenn ja riecht es ja wieder schwer nach so einer aktion wie beim jan am ersten abend


----------



## bike-show.de (6. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Basti bist du auch da? Wenn ja riecht es ja wieder schwer nach so einer aktion wie beim jan am ersten abend



Ach mann! Immer wenn was großes in Köln steigt, bin ich im Ausland. Lande erst an diesem Sonntag in FFM, wird also auch nix mit später dazu stoßen.

Sehr sehr ärgerlich!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. März 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Ach mann! Immer wenn was großes in Köln steigt, bin ich im Ausland. Lande erst an diesem Sonntag in FFM, wird also auch nix mit später dazu stoßen.
> 
> Sehr sehr ärgerlich!



Sehr sehr schade, 
hab versucht dich auch grad anzurufen hätte mich gefreut.

aber das wird bestimmt auch nicht die letzte sein 

beste grüße aus köln 

phil


----------



## curry4king (6. März 2009)

wir bleiben auch über nacht


----------



## JP Trialer (6. März 2009)

wir bleiben wohl auch über nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialzombie (7. März 2009)

Ein Hattorfer wird sich wohl auch für beide Tage blicken lassen


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (13. März 2009)

Hier ein Flyer für den FrühlingsJam 2009
&
danke für die Unterstützung hier aus dem Forum
DANKE


----------



## bike 20 (15. März 2009)

Leipzig ist wahrscheinlich auch am Start (hoffentlich sind da Ferien in Sachsen).


----------



## Eisbein (15. März 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Leipzig ist wahrscheinlich auch am Start (hoffentlich sind da Ferien in Sachsen).



kommt ihr dann auch schon am freitag abend? 
wir haben ferien, nach dem we ginge theoretisch die schule wieder los sofern man dann noch hin muss


----------



## TysonTimBo (15. März 2009)

jo Fett bin auch Dabei

Mal ne frage würd das gehen wenn ein oder 2 mit Street Rad mitkommen 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. März 2009)

auch dabei .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. März 2009)

Och Leute, wird ja eng 
Wir werden auslosen wer auf dem Parkplatz pennen wird


----------



## Flexi (15. März 2009)

werde auch beide tage da sein


----------



## bike 20 (16. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kommt ihr dann auch schon am freitag abend?
> wir haben ferien, nach dem we ginge theoretisch die schule wieder los sofern man dann noch hin muss


Ja, wenn wir Freitag kommen würden, wäre das noch günstiger, denn wir fahren ca. 5 Stunden (ich weis nicht ob man mitm Zug auch so lange fährt). Blöde Schule, naja können wir Sonntag eben nicht so lange bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. März 2009)

wir sind wohl 6 stunden mit dem auto unterwegs. Mit dem IC braucht man von Berlin ähnlich lange, evtl. bisschen mehr. 

Wir reiten sonntag gegen 16:30 wohl wieder heim... Muss man halt mal um 6uhr aufstehen, ... äh ins bett  (Sonntag morgen)


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (19. März 2009)

Hey


würde mich freuen wenn Ihr euch Anmelden könntet 

unter   www.fruehlingserwachen.eu  um ein Überblick zu bekommen.

besten Dank 
Phil


----------



## siede. (19. März 2009)

nur mal interessehalber: Kommt einer an: Bingen am Rhein / Bad Kreuznach oder Mainz vorbei?...

Bin warscheinlich nicht anwesend (will mich einfach nicht blamieren ) wäre aber trotzdem praktisch sowas zu wissen für folgende Events.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. März 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Bin warscheinlich nicht anwesend (will mich einfach nicht blamieren )


Trottel...


----------



## Icke84 (19. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Trottel...



genau  ich fahr auch noch nicht so gut, werde trotzdem kommen. geht doch darum die fratzen mal in live zu sehen.

werde auch nen bisschen filmen.


----------



## siede. (19. März 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> genau  ich fahr auch noch nicht so gut, werde trotzdem kommen. geht doch darum die fratzen mal in live zu sehen.
> 
> werde auch nen bisschen filmen.


fährt aber warscheinlich schon länger als nem Monat?^^

und ja... ich bin ein Trottel Wenn ich ohne Rad komme, bereue ich es nicht mitgenommen zu haben. Mit Rad mach ich mich beim Versuch zum Affen, 5epas hoch zu kommen 

Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, ob einer auf dem Weg in meiner Gegend vorbei kommt  Bingen am Rhein
_edit: Leute die aus München/Stuttgart/Augsburg und der Ecke kommen müssen eigentlich unweigerlich daran vorbei _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (19. März 2009)

Hey Jungs



also es geht nicht drumm wie lang man fährt oder nicht Hauptsache man sieht sich und hat Spaß dabei .

wenn ihr nehmlich wüßtet fahre ich auch jetzt wieder mal bmx  

ne martin und fabian ???

( alles nur spass ) 



greets phil


wie gesagt um so mehr um so besser


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. März 2009)

Eben, und Phil kann ja auch nichts! 

SpaÃ bei Seite,
bewegt euch hierhin, die Nicknames sollen Gesichter bekommen!



Martin


----------



## curry4king (19. März 2009)

bei uns ist auch einer dabei der 3 epals erst schafft....


----------



## linus93 (19. März 2009)

leute es geht um den spass und das zusammen sein und nicht darum wer der ist der am höchsten kommt
ausserdem kann man an son wochende sehr viel lernen


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2009)

phil baust du eigentlich ne sektion zum pool hin auf? das wäre der ultimative sektionsausgang, vom bike in den pool


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (19. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> phil baust du eigentlich ne sektion zum pool hin auf? das wäre der ultimative sektionsausgang, vom bike in den pool



Ja vll vom Auto in den pool mmmhhh


----------



## Trialzombie (19. März 2009)

das währe doch mal ne coole sache :-D
ich bin aber eher der cityfahrer, fahre eigentlich nur noch inner stadt rum :-D


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2009)

Jo die Halle ist in Köln und Köln ist ne großstadt. Ich seh keinproblem


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. März 2009)

Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall am Start!! Das wird ne Gaudi....


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. März 2009)

um es noch interesannter zu machen, habe gestern auf der kölnsession gehört, das um 12uhr ein forenmitglied namens linus "evtl." nen tabledance hinlegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. März 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> um es noch interesannter zu machen, habe gestern auf der kölnsession gehört, das um 12uhr ein forenmitglied namens linus "evtl." nen tabledance hinlegt



na wenn das nich n Grund ist am Start zu sein!! Wenn er das durchzieht schmeiss ich n Fässgen "Früh" in die Runde!!


----------



## luckygambler (23. März 2009)

linus enttäusch mich nicht!


----------



## ecols (23. März 2009)

is der nicht noch minderjährig? dann müssen sich ja alle über 18 die augen zuhalten...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. März 2009)

Nein, Linus ist ein dicker, bÃ¤rtiger Mann und sitzt nackt vorm Rechner.


----------



## linus93 (23. März 2009)

lasst euch überaschen


----------



## linus93 (23. März 2009)

ich und martin sind pornhub teamrieder


----------



## Thiemsche (24. März 2009)

Wenn der Tabledance keine Pflichtveranstalltung ist komm ich auch noch vorbei.
Aber war da nicht mal ne nette Dame im Forum vertretten? Wenn ihr die dazu kriegt dann geht das auf jeden Fall klar.


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2009)

Mensch, sollen wir vll. nen richtiges mädel mitbringen? 

immer diese diskusionen ob nun ein 15jährger oder ne dicke auf dem tisch tanzt...

Das soll doch ein niveauvolles WE werden


----------



## duro e (30. März 2009)

ich werde wohl auch am start sein leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (13. April 2009)

wir kommen zu 4.

Muss man sich Voranmelden?


----------



## curry4king (13. April 2009)

jo
klick einfach bei phils sig auf den link


----------



## Eisbein (13. April 2009)

Kurze frage: Wer ist Freitag abend/nacht schon in der halle? Ich denke/hoffe das wir gegen 23Uhr ankommen.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (15. April 2009)

D-Day  2 days 12:44:22​


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. April 2009)

Oder: Noch 3x schlafen!


----------



## duro e (16. April 2009)

das wird obergeil dort -------------- freu mich schon derbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (16. April 2009)

kann man denn schon von freitag auf samstag in der halle pennen??
dann würden wir bestimmt auchschon freitag abend losfahren und auch soo gegen 22-23 uhr da sein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. April 2009)

Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Phil die Ossi-Trialer auf dem Parkplatz pennen lÃ¤sst, weil sie ja auch schon am Freitag kommen.


----------



## curry4king (16. April 2009)

:d


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Phil die Ossi-Trialer auf dem Parkplatz pennen lÃ¤sst, weil sie ja auch schon am Freitag kommen.


hab ich jetzt nicht gelesen oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. April 2009)

:d


Mein : D Smiley funktioniert nicht, merkwÃ¼rdig..


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (16. April 2009)

Wichtig !!!


*bitte alle die unter 18Jahre sind die beigelegte Einverständnis Erklärung ausgefüllt mitbringen *

Einverständnis Erklärung hier klicken
Wichtig !!!



Danke greets Phil

D - Day  1 day 17:53:2


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2009)

Hatte grade noch mal den Phil an der stribbe. Also alle, die eine weitere anfahrt haben sollten, die können heute auch schon aufschlagen. 

Man sieht sich nachher oder morgen!


----------



## curry4king (17. April 2009)

jo wir werden auch heute abend eintrudeln


----------



## Thiemsche (17. April 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich Verpflegungstechnisch aus?
Is da ne Dönerbude in der Nähe oder muss ich mir nen paar Schnittchen machen?


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (17. April 2009)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich Verpflegungstechnisch aus?
> Is da ne Dönerbude in der Nähe oder muss ich mir nen paar Schnittchen machen?



Also es gibt belegte Brötche, Chili conCarne, Frühlings Minestrone, Obst und Gemüse für kleine Preise

greet sPhil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2009)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Also es gibt belegte Brötche, Chili conCarne, Frühlings Minestrone, Obst und Gemüse für kleine Preise
> 
> greet sPhil



phil du sollst doch anständig was aufbauen und nicht im netz surfen.

Berlin startet in ner stunde cu there folks


----------



## Thiemsche (17. April 2009)

Super! Da kann ich ja meine trocknen Schnittchen zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Trialzombie (17. April 2009)

Essen ist immer gut  

trockene schnitten schmecken auch nicht :-D hängt mir achon auf der arbeit zum hals raus *lach*


----------



## duro e (17. April 2009)

jo , das wird echt geil morgen


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (17. April 2009)

*Fase I*​












​


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. April 2009)

Wir haben da schon etwas Nettes zusammengestellt, wird also wirklich sehr geil


----------



## Gollo (17. April 2009)

Sachen sind gepackt!
Bis Morgen!

PS: Moppel, ich liebe Dich


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2009)

es ist sooo geil hier.

Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. April 2009)

ich glaub... ich fahr auch mal los ...bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneckenheini (18. April 2009)

verdammt.........habe mich gerade erst angemeldet und den Beitrag gelesen......!!!!!


----------



## ecols (18. April 2009)

morgen ist auch noch ein tag! vertret mich!


----------



## misanthropia (19. April 2009)

hat mir gut gefallen. Kann mich kaum bewegen und menuie Hände schmerzen aber alles in allem könnte sich der Event im Terminkalender etablieren.
Und "Prost" nochmals nachträglich an die Gang im Badebecken..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. April 2009)

Ich liebe euch alle


----------



## curry4king (19. April 2009)

so wir sind auch heil wieder angekommen 
bis zum nächsten mal war sehr geil
pics usw folgen natürlich noch


----------



## Trialstriker (19. April 2009)

stimmt!
es war mal richtig geil und hat übelst laune gemacht mal wieder mit euch zu fahren und großes lob an die erbauer, habt einen guten job gemacht
nice

bis zum nächsten event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. April 2009)

jo, bin zwar immer noch nicht klar im kopf, aber waren echt zwei sau geile tage 

also geht mit dem flow


----------



## duro e (19. April 2009)

allein die bunnyhop schule war schon das wert hehe , zwei echt mega geile tage , aber es schmerzt alles lol -


----------



## JP Trialer (19. April 2009)

wäre auch gerne da gewesen....aber musste spontan nach nem Sturz beim Training am Freitag ins Krankenhaus


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2009)

haha, moppel. Ich bin mal gespannt wann dir die letzte erinnerung kommt 

Wir sind auch gut angekommen, autobahn war entgegen aller vermutungen so leer wie die halle am freitag abend. 


Wird sich hier etwa über die gayle pool-party lustig gemacht? Das war so geil mit euch jungens.


Fettes danke an alle die das event ermöglicht und organisiert haben. 

Ich werde die bilder noch bearbeiten und dann die tage hochladen.


----------



## bike 20 (20. April 2009)

wie lange hast du mitm auto gebraucht?


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2009)

ca. 6stunden mit pause. 

Man könnte das sicherlich auch in 5stunden schaffen, aber dann wäre ich mit 45l je tour nicht ausgekommen.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (21. April 2009)

Hey Rider 

*Wir sagen Danke:*

*Danke* an Euch für euren Besuch
*Danke* für die Unterstützung von mtb-news fürs Pinnen meiner Veranstaltung.
*Danke* für die Helfer die mir geholfen haben beim Aufbau: Felix, Linus, Martin
*Danke* für Björn und Nico & andere fürs Filmen und Fotografieren
*Danke *für die AbenteuerHallen Kalk für die coole Location.
*Danke* für die Sponsoren: Rockstar, C2 - Werbetechnik, RWR & BigBoyBikes

Ich freue mich Euch nächstes Jahr wieder zu sehen und wünsche Euch bis dahin alles gute aus Köln - Kalk 


RideOn - freedom of movement

mit Besten Grüße und großen Dank 

Phil

p.s würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir Eure Grüße und Feedback auf meiner Homepage lassen würdet


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. Dezember 2009)

CountDouwn beginnt ....

 See you April  2010

Best greets 

Phil


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2009)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> CountDouwn beginnt ....
> 
> See you April  2010
> 
> ...



Wenns nicht zu kurz nach den Koxxdays ist und es uns in die planung passt werde ich vll. mitm Icke84 vorbeikommen.


----------



## bike 20 (6. Dezember 2009)

2010 bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (6. Dezember 2009)

Werde wohl auch dabei sein


----------



## duro e (6. Dezember 2009)

bin warscheinlich auch wieder dabei , letztes mal war schon geil , diesmal muss es nochmal getoppt werden.


----------



## luckygambler (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja dann mal hoffen, dass ich im April wieder alles fest ist!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hoffe der pool is wieder am start...;-)


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ich hoffe der pool is wieder am start...;-)


und diesmal vll. noch ein paar mädels drin 

Das mit dem treibgut im pool sollte auch so bleiben


----------



## siede. (7. Dezember 2009)

Max und co., fahrt ihr Zug? Das einzigste Problem für mich, wie auch schon im Vorjahr, ist die Anreise...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Dezember 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> und diesmal vll. noch ein paar mädels drin
> 
> Das mit dem treibgut im pool sollte auch so bleiben



alter, wir sind in köln. da isses normal, dass viele halbnackte kerle zusammen im pool rum......chillen..

noch mehr treibgut......


----------

